# any obstacle courses around to practice on?



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey, 
A few departments I am going to be testing with outside of the state have obstacle courses....anyone know of one around here that i could practice on?


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

New Braintree :lol:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Try the local park/playground. Many have jungle gyms, monkey bars, walls, tire runs and other stuff that will help you build speed and agility. Map a course out and then track your times. Its free, fun and you make an ass out of yourself.  
You may have to go during the weekday afternoon or evenings to avoid the wee-ones.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Go when the little ones are there...they add an element of surprise on the course...especially if you plow one over and their angry momma initiates a foot pursuit on you.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

You might get an interview with the local PD when they get the calls about the grown man hanging around the playground. :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dan H";p="63823 said:


> You might get an interview with the local PD when they get the calls about the grown man hanging around the playground. :lol:


 Nice!

:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

:idea: How about the 93 tunnel? You can run in and out to avoid the water from the side pannels and avoid the debris falling from the ceiling. :idea:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

open all the doors to your house, go out on your walk way and stand facing your open front door, blind fold yourself and then GO!!!


----------

